# Beach erosion in lowrise  Aruba.



## JudyH (Dec 16, 2010)

Live report from the scene.  Apparently there has been a  lot of storms in Venezuala that have created very rough seas and some rain for Aruba. Yesterday the seas washed out most of the beach area for Costa Linda, Aruba Beach Club and Casa Del Mar.  The rocks are all exposed, the huts uprooted, and no one is allowed in the water, although the surfboarders are having a great time.  The Costa Linda had just finished upgrading their beach last week, so they have the most of whats left.  The ABC and CDM had just had truckloads of sand dumped but not spread and some of that is gone now.

The larger beach areas at Divi, and the Marriot areas still have a good amount of beach left.


----------



## rosanna15 (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks for the update - we're going in March and sure hope things are better then.  They've been having wacky weather there since September it seems.  Been going for many years and have never seen this much rain and damage.


----------

